# Pretty Impressive!



## Greenhead (Mar 19, 2010)

Below is an E-Mail question and repsonse I thought I might pass it on to you folks. This was answered in less than 24 Hrs. and was complete as well. Can"t say the same for others I have contacted, in most cases no reply. For security reasons I have removed some info! As with all E-Mails they read in reverse.

*Re: Have Some Questions*

Friday, March 19, 2010 11:09 AM

From: mandalla seeds




To: GreenHead




[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Hi GreenHead,[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Thank you for your positive feedback. We are happy that our web site has been[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]informative and inspiring for you.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Now to your questions:[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]1. the regular brown vinegar is fine. You can buy the cheapest quality, it usually has 6° acidity.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]2. pH up is seldom required, but if you need it you have to buy one in a hydroponics store.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]If you are using osmosis water you should mix it with tap water 50-50 to get a higher pH.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]3. if you need to harvest by Oct. 1st Mandala #1 is the best choice. Hashberry could also be an option.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Potted plants usually finish earlier than plants in the ground btw. Also, if you start your seeds in June[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]the plants will invest less energy into just growth and start flowering earlier - because days get shorter[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]end of June onwards.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]4. we ship as stealth as it gets! The xxxxxxxx option without original packaging is best.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]5.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Miracle-Gro® Potting Mix[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Miracle-Gro® Moisture Control® Potting Mix[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]If it says "feeds plant up to 6 months" then that is good.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Fox Farm Ocean Forest is a popular choice and probably higher quality.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]6. Mandala #1 has high mold and pest resistance. This strain is one of the best choices for northern[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]climates in terms of quality and reliability. We have Canadian growers saying that no breeders there have[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]managed to create anything[/FONT] [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]similar. They should know![/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Hashberry is also resistant and famous as a "hard to kill" plant.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I hope this answers your questions.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Best regards,[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Devi[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]



On 19 March 2010 at 02:27 Greenhead wrote:

I have very much enjoyed your site and have come around to thinking in a new way of growing after many years, Thank You! I do have a few Questions and would like your advice. 

1. When you say viniger for PH Down, is this distilled (white) or reg. (brown) 
2. What would you recomend for PH UP? 
3. I live in Michigan USA 47 degree N. Latitude I am thinking your Mandalla #1 would you agree? Also what else in your line would consider? Because of huters I need to be cutting by Oct. 1st 
4. How stealthy are your shipping methods, I live in a Medical Legal state and I do have my card. But US customs is a concern. 
5. Which of the Miracle Grow Soil (MG) do you recomend "they have so many now" all seem to be a time release fertalizer. Or do you like something better than MG? 
6.How mold and pest resistant is Mandalla # 1? 


Thank You So Much! 
An order soon will be on it's way after  I get these questions answered by you. 
Have a nice day!








 GreeHead
​


----------



## KBM (Mar 20, 2010)

I enjoyed Mandala's #1, cloning was soo simple. The smoke was great and one of my 3  started going slightly purple.


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2010)

I wld not use MG that feeds up to 3 months let alone 6 months...good that they got back to you so quick though...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2010)

It is cool that they got back to you to quick, however, I would never use time release nutes with any Mandala strains and I am really surprised that they said to use it.  All the Mandala strains I have grown are quite nute sensitive.


----------



## Greenhead (Mar 20, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is cool that they got back to you to quick, however, I would never use time release nutes with any Mandala strains and I am really surprised that they said to use it. All the Mandala strains I have grown are quite nute sensitive.


 
Thought I read that on their sit as well, so not quite sure what to do any sugestions. I am surprized they have it listed on their site as well when they state their strains use little in the way nutes.


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2010)

Greenhead said:
			
		

> Thought I read that on their sit as well, so not quite sure what to do any sugestions. I am surprized they have it listed on their site as well when they state their strains use little in the way nutes.



I only use Miracle Grow Seed Starting Mix...it has very little nutrients in it...just some phosphorus to promote fast rooting...I get it at Home Depot. I just can't see paying so much in shipping for soil....


----------



## Greenhead (Mar 20, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I only use Miracle Grow Seed Starting Mix...it has very little nutrients in it...just some phosphorus to promote fast rooting...I get it at Home Depot. I just can't see paying so much in shipping for soil....


 
Shipping on soil! You r right HL that with all the $'s for beans, nutes, internet(find out what to do)LOL, lights, fans, filters, meters PH/EC, grow room, veg room, hydro, containers, RW, reflective mat., and then pay shipping for dirt (HUMMMMM)  It;s all fun but it all is BIG$$$$$


----------

